# Hymer B614 Charging



## tecky (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know the access code to enter the service menu on a Shaudt DT201 as fitted to a Hymer B614 (2007). I have a charging problem when on solar. The supply from the panel is fed into the EBL 201 via a Shaudt LR module. Indication on the DT201 is fine. When the leisure battery is fully charges it trickle charges for an hour or so and then the solar charging ceases. It only starts charging again after the solar panel or the battery is monentarily disconnected, after reconnection the solar charging re commences. I believe there are some settings on the DT201 which are normally hidden from view. I was wondering if there is any settings in the DT201 to reconnect solar charging then the battery voltage drops to a set value. Also the outside and inside temperature constantly flashes, indicating that the senders are faulty but they indicate correctly, anyone any ideas?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Try 8251.

Full instructions here:

While system is switched off (12 V off) press the buttons MENU and OK for at least five 
seconds to enter the set-up menu. 
The code number request appears (PIN: xxxx). 
Press the OK button and the first digit flashes. Set the first code number by pressing the + 
or – buttons, confirm by pressing OK, the second digit flashes, etc … 
After confirming the forth code number by pressing the OK button, the first symbol of the 
options which can be activated or deactivated appears flashing. 
The flashing symbol can be selected on or off by pressing the + or – buttons (or 
2ON/3ON/OFF with the Duo-/Triomatic gas pressure regulator system). Press the OK 
button to confirm. The symbol stops flashing and by pressing the MENUE button the next 
option can be selected. 
To exit the set-up menu, press the 12V-button or simply wait for 30 seconds. 

*Display of solar current is parameter number 4* 

The parameter number shown on the last page of the main menu represents the sum of all 
activated options. 
Examples: 
0001 Step alarm 1 (default value) 
0007 Step alarm 1, Duomatic 2 and display of solar current 4 ah 



Mike


----------



## HEDONITE (May 1, 2005)

*Solar charging*

Hi
We had similar problem with our van and by elimination traced it to the fuse mounting near the leisure battery. This is the connection from the battery back to the regulator. The fuse was fine but the actual spade connector was loose so (in my opinion) the solar regulator wasn't getting a signal from the battery to keep charging. I pushed the connection tight and all has been well ever since. Worth a try.


----------

